# HOB power filter or canister?



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm getting the new SW set up and am wondering what filter type I should use. Is a canister filter recommended or can I go with a good power filter? as far as filter choice is it pretty much a choice like with FW?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You will also want a skimmer.

I see a lot of used HOBs like emperors sold by SW people who get sick of the white crust buildup, so i would advise against the bio-wheel/waterfall filter type even though they do work.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

No problem. I'm gonna take the canister off the flat back and put answer filter there. Also looking for a skimmer


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The skimmer is all that you need; other filters can be TOO effective at converting nutrients to nitrates. They then promote algae outbreaks that you can't control. A skimmer removes nutrients and proteins before they decompose, keeping the water clean.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

so you're saying I dont need any type of filter at all? this is confusing me now....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The protein skimmer is your mechanical and chemical filter.  Live rock is your biological filtration, much better than any commercial bio-filter.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

hmmm ok, if i'm gonna do it i will do it right. I just have to wait until friday for that unless I find one on CL for an incredible price 

it's half full of water right now, but I have not added the sand yet. I"m following one of my links and I am about to wash the sand in a salt water mix, but i'm confused again. The water that's in there, should I get the salt right for that or wait until I put in the cured rock?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> The protein skimmer is your mechanical and chemical filter.  Live rock is your biological filtration, much better than any commercial bio-filter.


Wait..all a sump needs is live rock and a skimmer then! Crap, sw is becoming less of a mystery to me.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If the display tank has live rock, all the sumop needs is a skimmer and a return pump. mine has a skimmer rated to three times that of my system volume, a heater, a refugium, a return pump, and frag plugs.

Come on Grogan, just one tank is all......


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

okay so i'm going for the skimmer then, I'm about to put the sand in let it settle then put in my rock probably tomorrow. i cant wait!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Start a tank thread in the general saltwater section! It's fun (and often embarrassing) to look back on your progress and problems.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

arg, this wasnt enough sand!! Should I continue adding water? I want to at least put the rock in and get the water moving, I can add more sand later right?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes you can! It's best to do so before the cycle finishes, or else you might cause another mini-cycle. Good luck!


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

yes, i'll be getting more sand before I goto work tomorrow, but I want to get the water in so all the dust can settle, i hate looking at a cloudy tank!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You'll be fine. :fun:


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

soooo how long does it take to clear up? the sand looks settled to me but the tank is still cloudy  

i got the powerhead running and I found a HOB filter and have that to help clear it up...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It'll clear, although it might take a few days.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Obviously I'm impatient. The videos makes it seem like it clears up in short order. I can't see enough to organize the rock mountain I want to build

Any recommendations on a brand of protein skimmer?
Anything else you can think of I need?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What size tank do you have, and do you have a sump? There are hundreds of great skimmers, and knowing those two things helps narrow that down a bit.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

this is a 44gallon. I dont have a sump or anything related to saltwater. I was gonna ask about that, getting the skimmer does it need the sump and overflow or whatever it is. 

it's getting a bit clearer, I can see the rock now! lol


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

once this is setup and looking pretty it's a good chance that the 75 gallon may be converted.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

funlad3 said:


> ...other filters can be TOO effective at converting nutrients to nitrates...


This is correct. I happen to use a canister filter with my 65gal reef tank (in addition to a protein skimmer and reactor) but the canister is not configured in the same way it would be if it were on FW tank.

Puterchick, there are in-sump protein skimmers and hang-on-back protein skimmers (for sumpless systems).


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes I discovered that yesterday. For right now I'm just going to use my canister but my store is going to order the skimmer I need, he didn't have it yesterday. 

After adding the sand it looks pretty good. Cleared up pretty quick. Gonna add the other rocks and get the final layout done and let it run for a few days. Pics soon!


----------

